# Liquid eyeliner and MAC Pigments Art



## Xqueeze_me (Jan 11, 2008)

Sooooo I got really bored, looked at the liquid eyeliner and just started drawing on the above of my left knee!

 This is how it was after I drew it:






And I thought, it looks quite plain. Then "What about adding colours to it?" using what MAC Pigments and residues I have left for myself (Sold the rest of the full size jars and selling a set of samples [Didn't use them for this art!!]).

Voila! I'm biased and I think its pretty (a bit messy but MEH!). HAHAHA!:











Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: Dammit, I don't feel like washing it off!​


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 11, 2008)

pretty ..


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 11, 2008)

dang thats some great drawing skills!! liquid eyeliner! wow I'm impressed. and the pigment colours kick it up 300 notches. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 11, 2008)

Very artistic! I like this a lot!


----------



## rbella (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow!  That really is beautiful.  You are very artistic.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's so cool! lol


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 11, 2008)

looks really good! it'll translate gorgeously into a tattoo


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 11, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL that's cute, thanks for showing us!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 11, 2008)

I really like this type of art.  It's very free flowing.  There are all sorts of life in this piece.  Bravo.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 11, 2008)

love it! so talnted!


----------



## nikki (Jan 11, 2008)

That's really cute!


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2008)

woow soo pretty!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

thats really cool. I do that too!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 14, 2008)

that is amazing...i do stuff like that too when im bored. i draw tattoos on my arm with pencil liner...lol

i wouldnt want to wash it off too!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats one creative doodler!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, lovelies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Thats one creative doodler!_

 
I love that word, doodle! I should change the title to Doodle Art! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

Now I'm back to visit the family, I'm bored off my brains.. AND I didn't bring the eyeliner with me!!!! :/ I suppose I will find something else to entertain me.

ps: OH MAN! MAC is SO AFFORDABLE in the Singapore airport but they only have a really tiny range! SGD$23 for an eyeshadow compared to AUD$32 (I know its WAY cheaper to buy in the US). They still have the Originals and the Antiquitease still. I was so tempted to buy EVERYTHING but only bought 3 eyeshadows and B2M for a lipstick.

pps: WEIRD! I can only B2M for lipsticks in Australia and Singapore?! NOT FAIR!! You can B2M for lipsticks, eyeshadows AND/OR lipglasses in the US? Unfair! hehe

ppps: OK, end of this B2M discussion!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 15, 2008)

So creative.


----------



## frocher (Jan 15, 2008)

Whoa, I love that.  I wouldn't want to wash it off either.


----------



## Jot (Jan 15, 2008)

That is fab. It would make a beautiful tattoo


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey that's wicked cool!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 15, 2008)

You can only get B2M lipsticks in the UK too, damn them...


----------



## Glassdoll (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow!! That looks amazing. ur so creative. i could never draw anything like that.


----------



## Jesi (Feb 4, 2008)

that would make a beautiful tattoo.


----------



## Dani (Feb 5, 2008)

That's SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shall draw some more when I get back (Visiting family at the mo)!

Enjoy your week and weekend, lovelies! I shall enjoy mine with the family till Sunday. I love big families, noises they make and how 13 people (including 3 nephews) can fit into a 4 bedroom house! HAHA Loves it!

Its really sad to not know when the family will get together again because of everyone's different schedules and with some of us living in another country. *sighs*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 10, 2008)

Very pretty.  It reminds me of a mix of Japanese watercolour painting and mehndi.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 1, 2008)

I love doodling with liquid eyeliner!!

Your design is so pretty, glad you got photos to capture it. Would you get a tattoo in a similar style?


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I love doodling with liquid eyeliner!!

Your design is so pretty, glad you got photos to capture it. Would you get a tattoo in a similar style?_

 
Doodling is fun! That's when the "artist" comes out! haha

As for tattoos, I have thought about getting one BUT I kept changing my mind about the designs. :/


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 17, 2008)

LOVES it...it almost reminds me of a very colorful henna tattoo...idea eh?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 19, 2008)

that's pretty cool! looks almost like a tattoo!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 19, 2008)

That is awesome!  I love things like this!


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried this today! not so lucky...but I always play with my makeup on my legs when I get bored lol.

I think you should try another!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklz55* 

 
_I tried this today! not so lucky...but I always play with my makeup on my legs when I get bored lol.

I think you should try another!_

 
Awww! Well, everyone's got different ways of doodling their own arts. I don't think I'd be able to imitate the first one again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just thinking about doodling another one so I will see what ideas will run through my head.. I'm thinking Celtic but we'll see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay tuned!


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 121784 (Apr 9, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## clamster (Apr 10, 2008)

wwoww! looks awesome, I want to try! Won't look as good though. haha


----------

